# Spoke to soon!



## monkey35 (Feb 4, 2006)

Morning!

Well everything was going so well, until 7 DPO when I suddenly changed into an emotional wreck! 

This is my first month of clomid and I thought I had mangaed to ecape the worst of the side effects but alas no -I have so far managed to scare pretty much everyone I talk to (usually quite easy going!).  Feel like everything is out to get me- especially when a pizza was delivered with anchovies instead of jalapenos- who would have thought that that would be the end of my world!!! 

Oh well 9DPO now and accupuncture yesterday helped, but I have sore boobs (TMI) have had cramps and feel so emotional so I am waiting for the old   to show up.

No point to this point but it feels great to vent so thanks!!!

Monkey xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

Sorry to hear the clomid evils have got you hun  

Hope they ease up soon 

And don't give up hope...clomid side effects, pg & AF symptoms are all pretty much the same so no telling what's happening just yet !! 

Fingers crossed for you 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry she got you hun, just vent on here - it helps and help me


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry you are feeling emotional on the old   tabs! So far, ive escaped any really bad moods but only on 2nd cycle!
I know what you mean about thinking AF gonna arrive, i feel like mine is too, got my usual signs, incl PMT (which ive always suffered from GRRR!!) so dont think its gonna be my month either  
But   for you, good luck.  Jo x


----------



## smileyjulie (Feb 20, 2006)

Don't assum that it may be bad news. I had my littl giirl after my first IUI and was convinced it was a BFN - even did a test 4 days early with an ealry response test and so went to the pub!!! This time round had the same symptons so was convinced it was a BFP and it wasn't!!!!

Hang in there, it is the longest 2w of your life so fingers crosssed

Julie X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Monkey
any news?  
don't dispair because AF and preg symptoms are so close, its impossible to know.  have a look on "the voting room" and look at the Af pain in the 2ww thread, it will help.

Hi Jo, cycle buddy 
how are you hun?  what CD are you on now?


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

I know how you feel.
Believe me, I just know!!!
Petal pie xxx


----------



## monkey35 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies  , My moods seem to have calmed down (everyone around me is breathing a huge sigh of relief!!) so thats a good thing - although boobs are still really sore (TMI?)

I am on CD 22 (10 DPO) so i guess I am going to have to wait a bit longer agghhhhhh

I'll keep you posted

Have a great weekend


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Monkey, glad the s/e have eased off!  

Flower, I am cd24 today, think you must be cd23 ?? all this waiting is awful. had bad lower backache again this morn? went once id got up though   strange! still got few af type symptoms? pmt died back down again though??  
How are you feeling??

Jo xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

hi jo ( and monkey )

I see you are from Exeter, I live in Kingsteignton but as I work for at R,D & E Hospital ( Wonford ), am actually under Mr West at Heavitree Hospital which I guess you must be too? Nice to hear from somebody local - have posted all about me on Intro thread. Good luck for everything, that goes for everyone!!!

Mads xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Mads,  

Wow! nice to meet someone nearby! I am under Mr West (so to speak) also under Mr J. Clark at RDEH for my endo - he is an absolute star! he has done 3 excision laps on me and was there for me during my ectopic last march - he is soooo lovely! I've been v lucky having a fantastic endo spec.

I used to have friends in Kingsteignton and used to go to the 10 tors pub lots  

Hi Monkey, hope s/e still not too bad. I'm due on 2moro ?!!!  Jo x

PS what do u do at RDE then?  I'm a taxi driver in Exeter I work for A1 Cabs.


----------

